# مبارك اتنحي خلاص



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*حد شاف بيان عمر سليمان علي التليفزيون المصري

مبارك اتنحي و القوات المسلحه هتمسك القناه الاولي ذاعت مباشر

اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا​*
*الفيديو

[YOUTUBE]nKKOiaRS0Zs[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## bubsy100 (11 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك يتنحى رسميا*

*مبارك يتنحى رسميا   مبروووك*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي*

لسة سامعة الخبر 

راااااائع جدااااااا


----------



## اليعازر (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي*

*أخيييييييييييييرا...​*
*الرب يجعلها فاتحة خير على مصر وشعب مصر​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*توكيل المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحه باداره شئون مصر

تحيا مصر ​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*قلبي حزين لهذا الخبر
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*انا زعلانة جدا ومش متطمنة للى جاى خالص
يارب استرها معانا يارب​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*قلبي ينزف انا مصري وفي لبلدي وللرئيس مهم يكون الكنيسة علمتنا نصلي من اجلهم *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*مش عارف فرحانيين ع ايه
انتوا شايفين ان كده الصح يعني
ولا ده وقت تنحيه اصلا
الدنيا هتخرب اكتر للاسف
وهيبقي في فوضي اكتر 
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*يارب أحنا منعرفش الخير لينا فين 

أنا زعلت على الرئيس جدا ..
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*11-2-2011​*


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*الله يستر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

انشاء الله خير يا جماعة

البلد فى قبضة رجل حكيم عمر سليمان

وانشاء الله الاحوال تستقر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك يتنحى رسميا   مبروووك*

*مبرووك ع ايه انشاء الله
محدش فاهم ولا عارف حاجه
ربنا يستر علينا وع مصر
الايام الجايه هتكون صعبه جدا​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*ربنا يستر علي مصر

الشعب مش فاهم حاجة وفرحان وخلاص

*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*




tasoni queena قال:


> انشاء الله خير يا جماعة
> 
> البلد فى قبضة رجل حكيم عمر سليمان
> 
> وانشاء الله الاحوال تستقر




*مافيش عمر سليمان كدة يا تاسونى*

*البلد فى أيد الجيش*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك يتنحى رسميا   مبروووك*

يا رب ارحما 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب 
مش عارفين ده حلو ولا وحش بس عارفين ان انت معانا وجنبنا


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *حد شاف بيان عمر سليمان علي التليفزيون المصري​*
> 
> *مبارك اتنحي و القوات المسلحه هتمسك القناه الاولي ذاعت مباشر*​
> 
> *اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا*​


 مبارك لكم اهنيكم من كل قلبي ............. مبروك اختيGOSPEL OF TRUTH 
مبروك اخي صوت صارخ ........... مبروك لكل الاعضاء 

 إذا الشّعْبُ  يَوْمَاً  أرَادَ   الْحَيَـاةَ        فَلا  بُدَّ  أنْ  يَسْتَجِيبَ   القَـدَر
وَلا بُـدَّ  لِلَّيـْلِ أنْ  يَنْجَلِــي          وَلا  بُدَّ  للقَيْدِ  أَنْ   يَـنْكَسِـر

تحيا مصر ............ مصر ...........مصر ......... مصر 
يارب احمي مصر و شباب مصر الابطال 
:dance::dance::yahoo::yahoo:
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*الناس بتهيص وفرحانه بالتنحي
ومش فهمه ولا عارفه حاجه
الدنيا هتبقي فوضي اكتر
وبكره الايام تثبت كده
ربنا يسترها علينا وع مصر
أرحمنا ياربي​*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*




اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ربنا يستر علي مصر
> 
> الشعب مش فاهم حاجة وفرحان وخلاص
> 
> *



*عندك حق ..
*​


----------



## zezza (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب رتب للخير 
لصالح مصر و شعبها و كنيستها​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

ربنا يستر على البلد الكام اليومين الى جايين دول​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*اية اللى مبارك ومبروك يابشر
انتو مش فاهمين البلد خربت
وبقا مالهاش رابط
والله اعلم اية اللى جاى فيها

واهو اتنحى وريح دماغوا 
واحنا اللى لابسنها​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*التليفزيون المصري عمال يذيع اغاني وطنية...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص*

*منتهى الحزن 
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




> *مافيش عمر سليمان كدة يا تاسونى*
> 
> *البلد فى أيد الجيش*​


 
تبقى برده فى ايد حكيمة​


----------



## meero (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

يارب نااااس فرحانه ونااااس زعلانه واحنا بجد مش عارفين 
ايه اللى ممكن يحصل 
بس عارفين ومتأكدين ان للخير ديما تعمل ياإلهى فمن فضلك 
رتب لينا وللبلد الصالح كمايحسن فى عينيك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*طب احنا خايفين علي البلد

هو ما خافش عليها و مشي ليه؟؟؟

محدش فكر يسئل السؤال دا؟

ملحوظه

يسمح بالتعبير عن الراي بدون جرح كاتبه الموضوع

سلام​*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

ربنا يستر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*ياجماعه محديش عارف الجيس ناوي علي اية  ولا هيعمل اية في الدستور

ولا في الحكومة ولا الاخوان ممكن تعمل اية

*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

يا جماعة انا كنت اول واحدة مؤيدة لاستمرار مبارك حتى انتهاء مدته

لكن ده ميعنيش انى مفرحتش لما مشى حسيت بانجاز اتعمل

انشاء الله ميكنش فى مشاكل


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*ربنا يسترها بجد
" من ذا الذى يقول فيكون والرب لم يامر "

يارب اللى عازوة يكون والايام اللى جايه لتكن ارادتك فيها
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب احنا خايفين علي البلد
> 
> هو ما خافش عليها و مشي ليه؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*هو كمان مشى علشان خاف على البلد
الاساطيل الامريكيه بتتحرك تحركات مريبه فى البحر الاحمر
امريكا كانت منتظره تحصل فوضى اكتر للتدخل 
وابسط شىء كانت تضرب سفينة غاز وتلاقى الحجه اللى بتتمناها
فهمتى ؟؟*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

يعنى اللى هيجى بعده هيسرق من اول وجديد ربنا يستر ويحافظ ع ولاده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو كمان مشى علشان خاف على البلد
> الاساطيل الامريكيه بتتحرك تحركات مريبه فى البحر الاحمر
> امريكا كانت منتظره تحصل فوضى اكتر للتدخل
> وابسط شىء كانت تضرب سفينة غاز وتلاقى الحجه اللى بتتمناها
> فهمتى ؟؟*




*فهميهم بقي الي نازلين فيا زعيق

علي فكره لو مكنتش انا كتبت الموضوع كان غيري هيكتبه بس واضح الكراهيه لدي البعض و الشخصنه

ايه رايك؟؟؟​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

وافرد حد دخل البلد اللى اخد اعفاء هيعملوا فيه ايه هيستدعوه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*اللى ولع فى البلد وخربها الناس اللى مصلحتهم فى دة
سواء بقا كانوا عملاء لدول خارجية او لمصالح اخرى
خربوها و ربنا ييتصرف فيهم​*


----------



## zezza (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

هدو اللعب يا شباب 
مااحنش اعلم من ربنا 
هو عارف الخير فين و اكيد هيرتب للصالح بطريقته هو


----------



## falfal (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

مش عارف يعنى لو كان مشى بطريقة مشرفة لمصر  وللتاريخ اللى هيقول بعد كدة  كان فيها اية انا حزين علينا جدا  ربنا يستر على اللى جاى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *فهميهم بقي الي نازلين فيا زعيق
> 
> علي فكره لو مكنتش انا كتبت الموضوع كان غيري هيكتبه بس واضح الكراهيه لدي البعض و الشخصنه
> 
> ايه رايك؟؟؟​*



*مفيش كراهيه ولا شخصنه يا تروث
فى اعصاب مشدوده وخوف وقلق وصدمه
نستحمل بعض شويه لو سمحتوا والا هضطر لغلق الموضوع والرجوع لقوانيينا بعدم الكلام فى السياسه
يا ريت منوصلش لكده من فضلكوا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*ربنا يستر عليكي يابلد*
*حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بجد*
*انا مش عارفة الناس فرحانة علي ايه*
*ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*اوكي يا دونا همشي علي كلامك عشان خاطرك

بس من فضلك لا لاغلاق الموضوع

دي لحظه فاصله دا اولا

ثانيا لو مكنتش انا كتبته كان غيري كتبه و ساعتها كان هيبقي عسل علي القلب

سلام​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*



مفيش كراهيه ولا شخصنه يا تروث
فى اعصاب مشدوده وخوف وقلق وصدمه
نستحمل بعض شويه لو سمحتوا والا هضطر لغلق الموضوع والرجوع لقوانيينا بعدم الكلام فى السياسه
يا ريت منوصلش لكده من فضلكوا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام يا دونا

ياريت كل واحد يقول رايه فقط

وبلاش حد ينتقد حد او يعلق على رأيه عشان ميحصلش شد​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اوكي يا دونا همشي علي كلامك عشان خاطرك
> 
> بس من فضلك لا لاغلاق الموضوع
> 
> ...



*انتى متعرفيش ابدا تكملى كلام حلو للاخر
ماشى يا ستى انا مستقصداكى  حقك عليا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *فهميهم بقي الي نازلين فيا زعيق
> 
> علي فكره لو مكنتش انا كتبت الموضوع كان غيري هيكتبه بس واضح الكراهيه لدي البعض و الشخصنه
> 
> ايه رايك؟؟؟​*




*اولا انا لا زعقت ولا حاجه
قلت رايي في اللي حصل واللي هيحصل
يمكن بعصبيه شويه لكن مش زعيق

ثانيا انا مفيش حاجه بيني وينك عشان اكرهك
ومفتكرش ان حصل حاجه بينا عشان اكرهك
انتي او غيرك رايي هيكون نفس الكلام ونفس الاسلوب
لا كراهيه ولا شخصنه 

ثالثا لو الواحد يقول رايه بصراحه ويتحذف
يبقي يتكتم احسن ومش يقول رايه في حاجه
مدام التعامل بقي بالطريقه المهينه دي
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*تم اضافه الفيديو في اول الموضوع طو ما لاقيته عشان يبقي معايا مصدر

الفيديو مره اخري

[YOUTUBE]nKKOiaRS0Zs[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> تمام يا دونا
> 
> ...



*عين العقل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*


ربنا يستر عليكى يا بلدى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش كراهيه ولا شخصنه يا تروث
> فى اعصاب مشدوده وخوف وقلق وصدمه
> نستحمل بعض شويه لو سمحتوا والا هضطر لغلق الموضوع والرجوع لقوانيينا بعدم الكلام فى السياسه
> يا ريت منوصلش لكده من فضلكوا *



*
انا قلت رايي بصراحه وعصبيه 
لا بشخصن ولا بكره حد
ومفيش اي حاجه بيني وبين تروث اصلا
واسف لو رايي زعلكوا 
وهتاابع فقط افضل​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *عين العقل​*




*اتمني هذا و لا اريد غير هذا...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*لا تخافوا .... فأن الرب معنا

وما حدث ليس إلا أستجابة من السماء لصلواتنا

فالظلم والقهر للكنيسة كان وصل للقمة

نسيتم العمرانية ؟؟؟

نسيتم الكشح ؟؟؟؟

نسيتم كنيسة القديسين ؟؟؟

نسيتم شهداء عصر مبارك ؟؟؟

ما حدث هو تدخل السماء لأزالة نظام جعل من المسيحيين هدف بطشه

90% من المسلمين يرفضون الأجندات الأخوانية

وإن حدث وجاء الأخوان

ميدان التحرير موجود

واحنا عشرة مليون

فلا تخافوا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




mikel coco قال:


> *اولا انا لا زعقت ولا حاجه
> قلت رايي في اللي حصل واللي هيحصل
> يمكن بعصبيه شويه لكن مش زعيق
> 
> ...



*يا مايكل حصل خير ومفيش لا كراهيه ولا اهانه ولا اى حاجه
انت نفسك قلت انك كنت عصبى وموجه كلامك لتروث 
قول رأيك زى ما تحب وبدون عصبيه وبدون ما توجه نقد لحد وهنشيله على راسنا من فوق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*سويسرا وافقت على تجميد حسابات مبارك وعائلته*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تخافوا .... فأن الرب معنا
> 
> وما حدث ليس إلا أستجابة من السماء لصلواتنا
> 
> ...




*ده اللى انا بقوله ومحدش بيسمع يا ابويا
تحس ان المسيحين كلهم عندهم بعبع اسمه الاخوان:ranting:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا مايكل حصل خير ومفيش لا كراهيه ولا اهانه ولا اى حاجه
> انت نفسك قلت انك كنت عصبى وموجه كلامك لتروث
> قول رأيك زى ما تحب وبدون عصبيه وبدون ما توجه نقد لحد وهنشيله على راسنا من فوق *




*مدام فهمتوا رايي غلط يبقي
اسف لصاحبه الموضوع تروث
اسف ليكي يا دونا
وهتابع فقط الاراء​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




mikel coco قال:


> *
> انا قلت رايي بصراحه وعصبيه
> لا بشخصن ولا بكره حد
> ومفيش اي حاجه بيني وبين تروث اصلا
> ...





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اتمني هذا و لا اريد غير هذا...​*



*عارفين يا مايكل ومفيش داعى للزعل
يلا كبروا دماغكوا وكملوا الموضوع عادى من غير توجيه كلام لاى مشارك*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

مبارك لا لوم عليه

الراجل عمل البدع عشان الناس تمشى

وبرده مفيش فايدة معتصمين للاعتصام فقط لا غير

المشكلة ان عدد الشعب كبير لازم يكون فى انقسامات كتير

احنا مش 12 مليون زى تونس عشان نبقى تقريبا رايى واحد

انا 85 مليون


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تخافوا .... فأن الرب معنا
> 
> وما حدث ليس إلا أستجابة من السماء لصلواتنا
> 
> ...



*يعني ربنا ياخد طارنا من الي قتل ولادنا و زعلانين

ابو فانا

الكشح

نجع حمادي

القديسين

العمرانيه الي لسه الامن ضرب ولادنا فيها امبارح

و سبحان الله مبارك مشي بعد فتره قصيره جدا من قتل اولادنا في كنيسه القديسين و ثبت تورط العادلي في الموضوع و تمت هذه الجرائم تحت سمع النظام و بصره

ربنا اتدخل و اخد طارنا و زعلانين

قولوا ربنا يدبر الاصلح

احنا كنا مش موجودين ايام ثوره 52 و حصلت و لم يوقفها احد وقتها

سلام​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




tasoni queena قال:


> مبارك لا لوم عليه
> 
> الراجل عمل البدع عشان الناس تمشى
> 
> ...



مبارك كل اللى عمله عشان يثبت نفسه على الكرسى
مبارك كل اللوم عليه حتى ردوده كانت متأخره
ما يحسب فقط للرئيس مبارك هو تخليه عن الرئاسه الان نظراً لوجود
امريكا على سواحلنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*فيديو احتفالات الشعب في ميدان التحرير الذي اود ان اسميه ميدان 25 يناير

[YOUTUBE]Jx3Y6baoJys[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*التأمين على الدين السيادي المصري ينخفض 25 نقطة بعد تنحي مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*المهم يا شباب لابد من أن نكون إيجابيين

اشتركوا فى الأحزاب

أشتركوا فى الأنتخابات

كونوا مشاركين فى اعادة بناء مصر كجيش خلاص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*اوباما يلقي بيانا بخصوص تنحي مبارك اليوم الجمعة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*المسيحي المصري اتفهر لانه ما صرخش ضد الظلم وقت السادات و غيره و قالهم لا كفايه

دلوقت انتهي زمن الخوف و لازم نتكلم

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*زغاريط في شارعنا و عمارتنا و الكلاكسات شغاله زي يوم كاس افريقيا...​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 فبراير 2011)

*الله اكبر
لا إله إلا الله
و لله الحمد

نظام جديد ريجيم جديد 
ياريت الناس متخافش بس علي الريجيم الجديد ... ياريت كلنا بس نصلي من اجل مستقبل افضل للبلد دي
احنا مكناش في احسن حال في عهد الرئيس...و ياريت يكون عندنا امل في ربنا للي جاي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المسيحي المصري اتفهر لانه ما صرخش ضد الظلم وقت السادات و غيره و قالهم لا كفايه
> 
> دلوقت انتهي زمن الخوف و لازم نتكلم
> 
> سلام​*



*100 %

كونوا البنائيين الجدد لمصر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*انصراف متظاهرى قصر العروبة بعد بيان تنحى الرئيس


الجمعة، 11 فبراير 2011 - 18:31

متظاهرو قصر العروبة


كتب نورا فخرى ومحمد البديوى

بدأ قرابة نحو 50 ألف متظاهر الانصراف من أمام قصر العروبة، وذلك بعد إعلان اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية بيان تنحى الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك عن الحكم.

ورددوا شعار "الشعب أسقط النظام"، كما قاموا باحتضان ضباط الجيش فرحا بتنحى الرئيس. 

اليوم السابع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> مبارك كل اللى عمله عشان يثبت نفسه على الكرسى
> مبارك كل اللوم عليه حتى ردوده كانت متأخره
> ما يحسب فقط للرئيس مبارك هو تخليه عن الرئاسه الان نظراً لوجود
> امريكا على سواحلنا


 
انا مش هرد لانى قلت انى مش هعلق على تعليق اى حد

لكل واحد وجهه نظره فقط لا غير​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*رويترز : عن مسؤول اسرائيلي رفع : نأمل أن لاتتأثر معاهدة السلام مع مصر*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

بالرغم من كل شيء ، إلا إني حزين على تنحي الرئيس مبارك ، ليس خوفاً من الإخوان ... بل لأن السيناريو الذي كان يتردد منذ أيام سقوط بغداد أن هناك مخططات غربية لتغيير خارطة الشرق الأوسط ، بحيث سيكون الدور في التقسمة بعد العراق مصر والسودان، حيث سيقيمون دولة للأقباط تنضم مع جنوب السودان الذي سيُفصل. 

ومن ثم سيأتي الدور على سوريا وإيران والسعودية ومن ثم الأردن وفلسطين ... طبعاً كلو كرمال هلدويلة المزروعة بيناتنا والتي تُدعى خطأ إسرائيل 

شكراً


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ابرز قيادات القوات المسلحه
[YOUTUBE]Rycvbn7e20c[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعة محدش عارف الخير فيييييين 
ليه قلقانين كده !!
يعنى أحنا كمسيحين كونا فى عصر مبارك ده مرتاحييييين !!!
وأنشالله اللى جاى يكون أحسن 
مش لازم نبين أننا خايفيييييين بالشكل ده 
أحنا فالأول والأخر واثقين فى ايد ربنا 
واى حاجة هيجيبها بعد كده هتبقى للخير لينا 
ونرجع ونقول ان مبارك يستاهل اللى حصل فيه 
صدقونى ده من كتر ظلمه فيييينا *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*الخبير الدستورى يحى الجمل لقناة النيل للأخبار: الدولة المدنية لا دين لها ولكنها ليست ضد الدين، يتساوى فيها المسيحى مع المسلم فى كل الحقوق والواجبات*

*
اشك ان دا هيحصل في ظل الظروف دي*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا مش هرد لانى قلت انى مش هعلق على تعليق اى حد
> 
> لكل واحد وجهه نظره فقط لا غير​



*براحتك عاوزه تردى ردى
عادى يعنى انا بالنسبالى
كنت مع الاستقرار 
وكنت شايف الاؤل الاستقرار فى بقاء حسنى مبارك
لكن بعد ما عرفت ان ثروته 70 مليار
قولت الاستقرار هو ان يتنحى الرئيس
وعادى يعنى متقلقيش انا أليف مش بعضّ *


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2011)

بيان اوباما قال فيه ايه ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الخبير الدستورى يحى الجمل لقناة النيل للأخبار: الدولة المدنية لا دين لها ولكنها ليست ضد الدين، يتساوى فيها المسيحى مع المسلم فى كل الحقوق والواجبات*
> 
> *
> اشك ان دا هيحصل في ظل الظروف دي*



*نصلي انه يحصل و ننشط حقويا ولا نصمت

سلام​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الخبير الدستورى يحى الجمل لقناة النيل للأخبار: الدولة المدنية لا دين لها ولكنها ليست ضد الدين، يتساوى فيها المسيحى مع المسلم فى كل الحقوق والواجبات*
> 
> *
> اشك ان دا هيحصل في ظل الظروف دي*



*لا تتوقع أن تمطر السماء بالحرية

إن لم يحدث ذلك علينا أن نفرضه

علينا أن نكون رجال *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> بيان اوباما قال فيه ايه ؟



*لم يقوله بعد ....*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*الشعب المصري : يطالب بترشيح عمرو موسي*
*
ما رائك تفتكرو ينفع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الشعب المصري : يطالب بترشيح عمرو موسي*
> *
> ما رائك تفتكرو ينفع*



*عليه أن يعلن أجندته ...

نحن نوافق على فكر وليس على شخص*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *
> لكن بعد ما عرفت ان ثروته 70 مليار
> *



*
يعنى انت روحت البنك وشوفت رصيده كام وأتأكدت بنفسك ؟

طيب هو رصيده 80 مش 70 هتصدق بسرعه ؟
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

* أ ف ب : حركو حماس تحيي الثورة المصرية علي انجازها


اكيد ليهم مصالح*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عليه أن يعلن أجندته ...
> 
> نحن نوافق على فكر وليس على شخص*


*
تفتكر واحد زي كدة أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية السادس

هيكون فكرة اية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الشعب المصري : يطالب بترشيح عمرو موسي*
> *
> ما رائك تفتكرو ينفع*



*بالتأكيد مينفعش
عمرو موسى مبيعرفش يقول غير اننا نرفض ونشجب  وندين
 وانا رأيى انه فشل فى موقعه الحالى يبقى اكيد مش هينجح كرئيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * أ ف ب : حركو حماس تحيي الثورة المصرية علي انجازها
> 
> 
> اكيد ليهم مصالح*



*الشعب المصرى به كثيرين غير بلهاء

دول مرفوضين من شعبهم ومفروضين عليه, والدور عليهم ...*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *التأمين على الدين السيادي المصري ينخفض 25 نقطة بعد تنحي مبارك*




*ممكن توضيح للجمله دى من فضلك لانى مش فاهم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> تفتكر واحد زي كدة أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية السادس
> 
> هيكون فكرة اية*



*حبيبي .... عليه أن يعلن أجندته ...... وعلينا أن نفرض بالعقل أرداتنا.... فالجثث لا تستحق أن تعيش *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *
> يعنى انت روحت البنك وشوفت رصيده كام وأتأكدت بنفسك ؟
> 
> طيب هو رصيده 80 مش 70 هتصدق بسرعه ؟
> *​



مش عارف مالك يا بوب
محسسنى ان مبارك كان الامن والامان ليك
مفيش حاجه كانت بتحصل فى بلدك الا لما كان عارف بيها
هو مش ملاك كان بيسرقنى وبيسرقك
وكان نظامه بيقتل فينا
مش عارف خايفين من ايه
خايفين من الاخوان
ناس كتيير مش عاوزه الاخوان تمسك
وكمان لو كلنا كأقباط نزلنا انتخبنا نقدر نغير نتيجة الانتخابات
مش عارف خايفين من ايه
بس هو ده الشعب المسيحى هيفضل خايف
وخوفه ده اللى جايبه ورا وهيفضل ورا
فوقو بقى مش هيحصلنا حاجه لو ربنا مسمحش بيها


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بالتأكيد مينفعش
> عمرو موسى مبيعرفش يقول غير اننا نرفض ونشجب  وندين
> وانا رأيى انه فشل فى موقعه الحالى يبقى اكيد مش هينجح كرئيس*



*الاكتر من كدة فكرة يجمع مع الدول العربية وكدة هيدخل مصر حروب ومشاكل علشان خاطر العرب بس الاسف الشعب مش فاهم بيهتف وخلاص ودي المصيبه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*




marcelino قال:


> *ممكن توضيح للجمله دى من فضلك لانى مش فاهم*​



*أى دين دولى لابد أن يكون هناك تأمين على القدرة على سدادة .... وكلما كانت المخاطرة أكبر كان التأمين عاليا ....*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

> مش عارف خايفين من ايه
> بس هو ده الشعب المسيحى هيفضل خايف
> وخوفه ده اللى جايبه ورا وهيفضل ورا
> فوقو بقى مش هيحصلنا حاجه لو ربنا مسمحش بيها



*مش هقدر اقول حاجه بعديك يا بوب*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*شوفه الحقيقه

بعد ما تنحي الرئيس الكل بيظهر

تحولت شبكة R.N.N | شبكة رصد  الي اسلامية  شوفه كاتبه اية

R.N.N | شبكة رصد
قل اللهم مالك الملك
تؤتي الملك من تشاء و تنزع الملك ممن تشاء
وتعز من تشاء و تذل من تشاء
بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك نجاح ثورة الشباب


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الاكتر من كدة فكرة يجمع مع الدول العربية وكدة هيدخل مصر حروب ومشاكل علشان خاطر العرب بس الاسف الشعب مش فاهم بيهتف وخلاص ودي المصيبه*



*ألست واحد من الشعب ..... أنزل واصرخ برأيك .... ولا تنام وتقول: الرب يدافع عنا, علينا أن نرفع الحجر ..... لابد أن يكون لينا دور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الاكتر من كدة فكرة يجمع مع الدول العربية وكدة هيدخل مصر حروب ومشاكل علشان خاطر العرب بس الاسف الشعب مش فاهم بيهتف وخلاص ودي المصيبه*



*فعلا وكمان لو تلاحظ مكانش له اى وجود مؤثر فى الكيان المصرى لسنوات طويله 
مظهرش ومسمعناش صوته الا لما المشاكل ابتدت تدى امل لامثاله وقالها بصراحه فى حديث من كام يوم انه هيرحب باى مركز او سلطه او مكان يطلبه فى مصر *


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

بصراحه الرئيس اتبهدل اوي

مكنش ده المتوقع من الشعب

مفيش عنده رحمه كانوا استنوا عليه الكام شهر دول وبعدها هيكون في رئيس جديد ويكون الموضوع ماشي بترتيب وحمايه 

دلوقتي احنا اللي هنضيع احنا الشعب


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2011)

_ محدش يخاف مش هيكون اصعب من اللى فات_
_وجايز اللى يجى يكون افضل_
_شكراا للخبر والفيديو_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الف مبروك نجاح ثورة الشباب



*الله يبارك فيك:999:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *شوفه الحقيقه
> 
> بعد ما تنحي الرئيس الكل بيظهر
> 
> ...



*ادخل واكتب أنت كمان .... حقيقي أنا مش عارف ليه شيطان اليأس مسيطر عليك 

عايزنا نعمل أيه ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ألست واحد من الشعب ..... أنزل واصرخ برأيك .... ولا تنام وتقول: الرب يدافع عنا, علينا أن نرفع الحجر ..... لابد أن يكون لينا دور*



*انت متعرفيش الاخوان عاملين اية ومظاهرات كد اية يعني اي راي معارض مصيرك الضرب او الموت*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*حكومه سويرسرا تجمد الموجوده لديها للرئيس حسني مبارك

طلع عنده فلوس في سويسرا كمان ههههههههه​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل | عمر سليمان أصبح بلا صلاحيات بعد تولي الجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*متحدث بأسم الخارجية السويسرية يعلن أن الحكومة السويسرية تجمد أرصدة محتملة لمبارك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*


			قل اللهم مالك الملك
تؤتي الملك من تشاء و تنزع الملك ممن تشاء
وتعز من تشاء و تذل من تشاء
بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المسلمين بيقولوا كدا علطول علي فكره ههههههههههههه دي كلمات اوتوماتيك

بس المهم المسيحي يبقي له صوت مش يكش و يخاف...​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *حكومه سويرسرا تجمد الموجوده لديها للرئيس حسني مبارك
> 
> طلع عنده فلوس في سويسرا كمان ههههههههه​*



*الكلام دة بجد؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *انت متعرفيش الاخوان عاملين اية ومظاهرات كد اية يعني اي راي معارض مصيرك الضرب او الموت*



*لا يوجد فى الشارع ما تقوله

سألتك: ماذا تريد منا لنفعله .... نحولها لمأتم ونلطم ؟؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ادخل واكتب أنت كمان .... حقيقي أنا مش عارف ليه شيطان اليأس مسيطر عليك
> 
> عايزنا نعمل أيه ؟؟؟؟ *


*
انا عاوز اقول ان كان هدف ان مبارك يرحل بس علشان يستفيده هم واستغلو الشعب

والناس طيبة مشيت وراهم

بعدين ظهرت الحقيقه بس بعد اية


كتبت كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر  الاسف مش في غير الحذف او الهجوم وتروح في النص من عددهم*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *انت متعرفيش الاخوان عاملين اية ومظاهرات كد اية يعني اي راي معارض مصيرك الضرب او الموت*



*الأخوان دخلوا فالمظاهرات نظام استغلال للوضع 
لكن مييييين قال ان المسلمين نفسهم عاوزين الاخوان*​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

الرب يحفظ شعبه في الفترة القادمة..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *انت متعرفيش الاخوان عاملين اية ومظاهرات كد اية يعني اي راي معارض مصيرك الضرب او الموت*



*و الي اتضربوا و ماتوا عشان مبارك يمشي

لو عايزين الاخوان ما يسيطروش لازم نصرخ في وشهم هما كمان...ولا ايه​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يوجد فى الشارع ما تقوله
> 
> سألتك: ماذا تريد منا لنفعله .... نحولها لمأتم ونلطم ؟؟؟*


*
مش بيدينا حاجة غير اننا ننتظر الاخبار الجديدة

علشان نقدر نتحرك عليها

لان الوقت دا مش في اي حاجة تعمل*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*انا عاوز اكشف ان الناس دي استغلت مصر لصالحهم

وظهرت نبرتهم الاسلامية تاني

R.N.N | شبكة رصد
ما ضاع من شعب مصر في 30 عاماً يعود في 17 يوم
الله اكـــــبر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> انا عاوز اقول ان كان هدف ان مبارك يرحل بس علشان يستفيده هم واستغلو الشعب
> 
> والناس طيبة مشيت وراهم
> ...



*انا ضد الحذف الا للتجريح بس

كله يقول رايه يا جماعه

بس انكوا تقولوا ان الي اسقطوا مبارك اخوان بس يبقي حرام و الف حرام بقي عليكم

الثروات الفلكيه الي علي قلوبهم دي صح

ولا لازم نستحمل الذل و نسكت و ناخد علي راسنا و نسكت...كفايه خنوعا و خضوعا و خوفا​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متحدث بأسم الخارجية السويسرية يعلن أن الحكومة السويسرية تجمد أرصدة محتملة لمبارك*



*اوبا .. الموضوع وسع قوي*


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2011)

> بس المهم المسيحي يبقي له صوت مش يكش و يخاف...


_تمام اؤيدك وبشده_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*واسعه

قاعد تلاتين سنه

ما خرجش بشويه فلوس  حلوه كدا؟؟؟​*


----------



## bilseka (11 فبراير 2011)

دم   شهداءك   يا   كنيسة   ميروحشي   هدر
وعظيمة      هي   اعمالك   يا   رب   وشكرا   يا  رب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> دم   شهداءك   يا   كنيسة   ميروحشي   هدر
> وعظيمة      هي   اعمالك   يا   رب   وشكرا   يا  رب



*صح....​*


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2011)

يعنى الواحد يستحمل الظلم عشن خايف يشيله لحسن حد تانى يستغل الموقف
استغلال الموقف مش مشكلتنا دلؤتى حتى لو حصل مش ذنبنا
العيشة مكانتش زبادى فى الخلاط اوى كدة عشن نتمسك بيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> مش بيدينا حاجة غير اننا ننتظر الاخبار الجديدة
> 
> علشان نقدر نتحرك عليها
> ...



*ربنا يسامحك .... جبتلى أكتئاب .... ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عاجبك اوي يا اخ اوريجانوس اني مكنتش لاقيه شغل و اهلي المحترمين متبهدلين و جمال مبارك معاه مليارات
> 
> هوا دا الصح في نظرك يعني؟؟؟؟​*


*
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا


انا ضد نظام مبارك الفاسد

ولكن لاجل مصر لازم كان يستمر لحد نهاية  حتي تنتقل مصر الي افضل 

التنحي ليس الحل الان*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك .... جبتلى أكتئاب .... ؟؟؟؟؟ *



*اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسف

صدقني مش قصدي

اسف كتير*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا
> 
> 
> ...



خليك صريح واكتبها
مش من اجل مصر لا من اجل الاقباط
هههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسف
> 
> صدقني مش قصدي
> 
> اسف كتير*



*
لا اسف ولا بتاع قول رايك عادي جدا يا اخ اوريجانوس علي ضمانتي انا شخصيا

بس ارجوك السكوت علي الظلم و القهر دا اسواء شئ


ربنا يباركك يا غالي


سلام​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*هنا الحريه

مصر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*عايزين مصر دولة مدنية علمانية ليبرالية*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/ayzyn-msr-dwlt-mdnyt-lmanyt-lybralyt/192007034157615?sk=wall

يرجي النشر

يا رب تبقي دوله مدنيه...*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 فبراير 2011)

*مبروك لمصرنا العزيزة الحرة

ومصر اليوم قد تحررت من احتلال دام 30 عام

والجيش المصري يحكم قبضته علي السلطة لحين بدء انتخابات الرئاسة

نريد رئيس مدني للبلاد ,, كفاية عساكر
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*اعمل نشر للصفحة

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ayzyn-msr-dwlt-mdnyt-lmanyt-lybralyt/192007034157615
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*لا للحكم العسكرى

لا للحكم الدينى

المنهج التركى يصلح لمصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *http://www.facebook.com/pages/ayzyn-msr-dwlt-mdnyt-lmanyt-lybralyt/192007034157615?sk=wall
> 
> يرجي النشر
> 
> يا رب تبقي دوله مدنيه...*​



تم النشر والارسال لاكثر
من 4000 عضو


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

*وهل هذا القرار سيكون لصالح مصر ؟! 
فرحانين على المجهول يعني 
مش يمكن اللي جاي يكون أتعس مثلا 

أسفة لو كان رأيي رح يزعج البعض

ربنا يرتب الصالح لمصر و شعبها
سلام و نعمة​ ​*


----------



## jawhara (11 فبراير 2011)

يا رب ارحم مصر


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 فبراير 2011)

انا ممكن اكون زعلان على رحيل الرئيس ، ربما لاني اتعودت عليه ، ربما لاني اعتقدت انه انسان طيب او حاجة من كده .
بس انا فرحان وبقول للريس الى اسوأ صفحات التاريخ : رئيس مخلوع رحل بثورة في مرحلة من الفساد والفوضى العارمة ، وهو يستحق كده لانه اتطاول على المسيحيين ، واحنا اكثر ناس اتظلمنا في حكمه .
وأصعب حاجة أنا كل ما أفتكرها بقول مبارك يستحق الرحيل هو الاعتداءات الجنسية على بناتنا وأسلمتهم بالقوة تحت إشراف الشرطة وبمباركة القيادات العليا ده حاجة اول ما بفتكرها وافتكر الفتيات الي كل شوية تختفي واحدة منهم بشيط من الغيظ .
وعلى العموم انا عاوز اقول لللي خايفين من امريكا او اسرئيل(وانا كنت منهم) ، الاسطول الامريكي السادس موقعه الاساسي هو البحر المتوسط وميقدرش يدخل علينا من غير مقدمات لان فيه البحرية المصرية وده سلاح قوي جدا ، وامريكا مش حمل حروب نهائيا ومصر اقوى من العراق بمراحل وامريكا  لو حاولت ان تمس مصر بدون استخدام نووي فهي الخاسرة . واما اسرائيل فالجيش الاسرائيلي عمل استعدادات خوفا من تسلل البعض من سينا ولكنه أضعف من مصر وأي حرب هتخسره جدا جدا وهو يريد السلام قبل ما احنا عاوزينه .

مبروك لكل مصري اتهانت كرامته ، مبروك لكل طالب اشتكى من دناءة المناهج المصرية ، مبروك لكل شخص حالم بالحرية ، ونعم لمصر المتقدمة ، نعم لمصر الرائدة ، نعم لمصر التي تصير كأحد الدول الاوروبية .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*حزينه علي من ايد ووافق علي شرطه الخطف و الاسلمه و فوضي الاسلمه الجبريه تحت نظر اس الفساد...​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *سويسرا وافقت على تجميد حسابات مبارك وعائلته*



أهو دا الخبر و لا بلاش
ياريت بأة أحمد عز و غيره


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> تم النشر والارسال لاكثر
> من 4000 عضو



*شكرا يا بوب

لازم نضغط برضه عل الفيس بوك لاقرار العلمانيه...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا للحكم العسكرى
> 
> لا للحكم الدينى
> 
> المنهج التركى يصلح لمصر*



*الاعلامي عماد اديب قال كدا...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*البيان رقم 3 للقوات المسلحة يذاع الآن يقول فيه أنه سيعلن لاحقا الأجراءات التالية فى بيانات لاحقة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*

صوت صارخ قال:



البيان رقم 3 للقوات المسلحة يذاع الآن يقول فيه أنه سيعلن لاحقا الأجراءات التالية فى بيانات لاحقة

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن حد يحط لي البيان هنا من فضلكم...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*طب ممكن حضرتك تصغر الخط شويه في الموضوع

رجاء محبه

عموما هنشوف مين كلامه صح

سلام...​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *كلنا ننشر في كل مكان عايزين مصر دولة مدنية علمانية ديمقراطية
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ayzyn-msr-dwlt-mdnyt-lmanyt-dymqratyt/192007034157615?sk=wall​*


*
صح دو دا دورنا دلوقتي

اننا كلنا نقول عاوزين 
عايزين مصر دولة مدنية علمانية ديمقراطية*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 فبراير 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> لا يا عزيزي عصام
> الثوره احسن طبعا
> كفايه كده على الحكومه
> لان لو انت خايف من الاخوان
> ...



*ربنا يسمع منك و اكون مخطئا في ظني​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*


			مصر ستصير دوله اسلاميه يدفع فيها المسيحيون الجزية و يذبحهم المسلمون في الطرقات و بلا ديه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و ليه المسيحيين ما ينزلوش ساعتها يتظاهروا و يقولوا لا

ولا هوا الخوف لازم يبقي سيد الموقف...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ربنا يسمع منك و اكون مخطئا في ظني​*



*حضرتك و انا و كل الناس

ممكن باتضاع نحن غير المستحقين نصلي و نقول يا رب دبر الصالح...

بدل ما نزعل و نخاف

الرب نوري و خلاصي فمما اخاف

سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> ممكن حد يحط لي البيان هنا من فضلكم...​*




[YOUTUBE]J8Rbv7tNoqw&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا لك شكرا جزيلا

ربنا يعوضك

انا هروح اريح شويه عيوني مققت اربع ساعات قاعده

بس رجاء محبه من محبه المسيح بلاش زعل و خناق و عصبيه هههههه مبارك كان عنده 82 سنه باي حال و اي شئ كان ممكن يحصل

ربنا يدبر و نبقي احسن

عايزه اسيب الموضوع و انا مطمنه مش عايزه ارجع الاقيه مقفول

اتكلموا براحتكم

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*رجاء محبه التزام اسلوب افضل فى الحوار
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2011)

استاذ عصام رأيك قوله والى حصل حصل
مش لازم نجتمع كلنا على رأى واحد
بتقول مافيش مصرى عاقل موافق عليها
انا عاقلة اهه وعجبانى
ياريت الى يقول رأيه يقوله ويحترم اراء الغير 
رأيك على عينى وراسى بس متنهش حد من فضلك


----------



## esambraveheart (11 فبراير 2011)

*تسقط ثورة الحماقه و الفوضي
ذنب مصر و المصريين في رقبتكم
​*


----------



## Eva Maria (11 فبراير 2011)

*مبرووووووووك للشعب المصري الحبيب
 أن العالم ينظر اليكم الان كقدوة للحرية والعزم والشجاعة, فلا تدعو شيئاً ينزع منكم هذا , مبارك ونظامه كانا فاسدين وهو يستحق ما جرى له فما جزاء الاستبداد والظلم الا العقاب والذل, فلا تنظروا الى الوراء ولا تدعوا شيئاً  ينزع منكم هذا الشرف.

واعلموا أنه لولا إرادة الرب لما سقط مبارك, فالسلطان هو عطية الرب على الارض

أرفعوا رؤوسكم عالياً بفخر, فأنتم مصريين رفضتم الفساد والظلم 

جميع العالم يهنئكم الان أيها الشعب المبارك الحر 

كنت أتمنى الان أن أكون مصرية لأعيش معكم نشوة الحرية 
*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

أدعوا الجميع الى ظبط النفس و هدوء الأعصاب في  هذه الفترة و الى الإبتعاد عن المواضيع و الحوارات السياسية فهي مرفوضة في المنتدى.
الرجاء التعاون في الحفاظ على نظام المنتدى.


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مبارك اتنحي خلا ص*

*لا اجد كلمات سوى كلمات اخي الحبيب صوت صارخ للرد على من يخشون المستقبل .. نحن في يد الله .. فلا تخافوا
*​




صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تخافوا .... فأن الرب معنا
> 
> وما حدث ليس إلا أستجابة من السماء لصلواتنا
> 
> ...


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبروك
الرب قد دافع عنا و نحن صامتين*


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسترها على مصر*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفة افرح انى كل واحد سرق حقوق كل مواطن مشى 
ولا احزن خوفا من الفوضى مشاعرى متقلبه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *خبر محزن ...
> و شئ مؤسف ان تعم الفوضي في البلاد و ان ينتصر السفهاء و المغرضين علي الوطنيين المخلصين
> ليس هناك مصرى عاقل يمكن ان يفرح بهذا الضياع و تلك الفوضي​*



*ليس من الأخلاق أن تتهم كل من يخالف رأيك بأنه غير عاقل ..... سأخاطب الأدارة فى شأن أسلوبك المرفوض هذا *


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 فبراير 2011)

شباب وسكينا سارقاها عايشين في اوهام ومصدقها
و يناكر خيرى بكره تشوف زمنى من زمن غيرى


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *كلنا ننشر في كل مكان عايزين مصر دولة مدنية علمانية ديمقراطية
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ayzyn-msr-dwlt-mdnyt-lmanyt-dymqratyt/192007034157615?sk=wall​*


انا بس بدي اعرف هو حضرتك جنسيتك اية؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> انا بس بدي اعرف هو حضرتك جنسيتك اية؟؟؟



*مصرية بنت مصرية ..... أنت مش حاسس بالطعم المصرى فى كلامها ....*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> انا بس بدي اعرف هو حضرتك جنسيتك اية؟؟؟



*انا مصريه جدا من ناحيه ابويا و من ناحيه امي ههههههههههه يعني

و بنت القوات المسلحه

لان اعز ناسي من المحيطين بيا فيها

مش هقول قصه حياتي في المنتدي بس عموما ما قولته لا يشكل اي خطر عليا يعني

و افتكر اخي الغالي انه صوره الديسبلاي و التوقيع فيهم هويتي المصريه الي بحبها​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش و الشعب ايد واحده​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مصرية بنت مصرية ..... أنت مش حاسس بالطعم المصرى فى كلامها ....*



*اه يعني لهجتي كفايه يا بشر ههههههههه

بحلم انه بلدي تكون افضل

رغيف العيش يبقي بالهبل

الشرطه تحب الشعب مش تعذبه

الاتوبيسات و المترو يبقي نضيف

نلاقي شغل

نبقي احرار مش خايفين لو اتكلمنا و قولنا راينا

ما يبقاش الحاكم اله تاني علي الارض

نلاقي القضاء المصري سريع و في صفنا

لما نسافر نلاقي السفاره تخدمنا

بس كدا مش هحكي قصه حياتي

انا اوضحت موقفي و مش هنكره او اتبري منه

انا لا تبع حزب ولا حركه ولا عمري دخلت حزب عشان امي الغلبانه ما تتجننش لان مالهاش غيري انا واختي

بس كدا

كفايه

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*





الجيش المصري مش الجيش الباكستاني او الافغاني لان اصلا مالهاش جيش و مش الجيش الايراني و مش الجيش الامريكي المكون من المرتزقه

الجيش المصري ولاده اتبهدلوا كتير و مرتباتهم ضئيله و راضيين بحياتهم

ربنا يسدد بصيرتهم و يقودوا البلاد بحكمه و يتركوا الحكم في اسرع وقت ممكن عندما يستقر الامن و يستتب الهدوء

سلام الرب​*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> شباب وسكينا سارقاها عايشين في اوهام ومصدقها
> و يناكر خيرى بكره تشوف زمنى من زمن غيرى



*بالضبط كده هو ده اللي حصل
و الاخوان ضحكوا عليهم و استخدموهم ابشع استخدام لتحقيق املهم المنشود في التخلص من مبارك و الحزب الوطني و الشرطه معا و الاستيلاء علي السلطه بعد اول انتخابات
بكره المصريين - و المسيحيين بالاخص - يبكوا بدل الدموع دم و يتحسروا علي اللي راح زى ما بيتحسروا دلوقتي علي الملك فاروق و ايام الملكيه
​*


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

الاخ العزيز esambraveheart
إعتبر تنبيهي هذا أخر تنبيه قبل أن أبداأ بتحرير مشاركاتك بدون سابق إنذار.
الرجاء مراعاة حدة كلامك و طريقة صياغتك لردودك، فأنت تحاور اخوة لك في المسيح و ليس أعداء.
و رجاءاً كف عن غستخدام هذا الحجم الكبير و التعيين باللون الأمر فأنه يزعج الأعضاء و يجعلهم يقرأن ردك بلهجة الصعبية و الأمر.
راعي مشاعر أخوتك في المسيح و راعي ان تكون ردودك سبب بركة و سلام و راحة لهم بدل أن تكون معثرة و سبب غضب او إنفعال.


----------



## esambraveheart (12 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز esambraveheart
> إعتبر تنبيهي هذا أخر تنبيه قبل أن أبداأ بتحرير مشاركاتك بدون سابق إنذار.
> الرجاء مراعاة حدة كلامك و طريقة صياغتك لردودك، فأنت تحاور اخوة لك في المسيح و ليس أعداء.
> و رجاءاً كف عن غستخدام هذا الحجم الكبير و التعيين باللون الأمر فأنه يزعج الأعضاء و يجعلهم يقرأن ردك بلهجة الصعبية و الأمر.
> راعي مشاعر أخوتك في المسيح و راعي ان تكون ردودك سبب بركة و سلام و راحة لهم بدل أن تكون معثرة و سبب غضب او إنفعال.


*عفوا اخي..ما قصدت اهانة احد او معاداة احد من الاخوه هنا
البلد في ثوره.. و في اجواء الثورة ينقسم الناس بغض النظر عن الدين الي - مؤيدين و معارضين - و من الطبيعي جدا ان يحتدم النقاش بينهما...و لكن هذا لا يعني اننا لسنا اخوه او اننا صرنا اعداء ..فالنقاش قد يحتدم بين الفريقين و لكن  الغاية النهائية هي مصلحة الكل مؤيدين و معارضين..و هذا ايضا لا يجعلنا اعداء و لا يسقط روح الاخوه بيننا.
اتمني ان يتفهم جميع الاخوه ذلك و الا ياخذوا كلامي او تعليقاتي بمحمل خاطئ​*.


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز،
لم افسر نواياك و لم أقل انك تريد الإساءة لاحد، لاني أعتقد أنك افضل من هذا بكثير.
لكن هناك الكثير من الأعضاء الذين يأخذون ردودك و لهجتك بصيغة التهكم و العصبية و التعدي و هو شئ تم تنبيهي عليه أكثر من مرة.
فرجاءاً، راعي مشاعر اخوتك في المسيح و راعي ان تكون كلماتك و صياغتك لردودك سبب بركة و راحة لاحبتك في المسيح و ليس العكس.


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2011)

عصام مبارك مكنش معيشنا فى نعيم واحنا اللى رفضناه لما تفتح عقلك لنطاق اوسع من كده هتعرف انى مصرنا كان اعلامها فى تعتيم بنبان بصورة فى الكاميرات والتلفزيون واحنا صورة تانى خالص بيجبو الجزىء المترفة ويسيبو اللى مش لاقى حق رغيف العيش لما واحد ينزل 7 الصبح عشان يجيب رغيف بس يعيشه انهرده ويضرب بمطوة ولا يمكوت من الزحمة مين السبب فيه كل وزارته كانت تطلع وتقول فى مشكلة بس ميعرفوش يحلو لانهم مش حسين بمرار الشعب محدش فيهم بينزل يقف فى طبور عيش محدش بيشترى طماطم لما كانت غالية لانى دى مش ناس ببتتعامل بجنية بيتعاملو بلميارات  مبارك مكنش حامينا كاقباط بلعكس لما قريت اعترفات العدلى جسمى كله غلى ولانى متاكده من مصدقية الكلام ده وانى مفيش حاجة بتحصل من ورا مبارك
لما سمعت عمر اديب فى فيدو بيشكى من اللى كان بيعمله فيه عشان كان بيقول كلمة حق 
لما شفت الضباط بيضربو اى مصرى يمسكوه بلا سبب دى مش معاملة بنى ادمين اطلاقا 
لما اخوك يمشى بليل ويتمسك ويترمى فى الحجز وهو رايح يجيب اكل 
هقولك ايه مبارك علمنا الجبن علمنا انى لما هو يمشى خلاص هتخرب كلنا اتبرمجنا على ده بس انا خلاص كنت الاول بقول هو احسن من غيرة ويمكن يطلع غيرة احسن منه كفاية اللى هيجى هيعمل الف حساب قبل ميفكر يسرق عرق الشعب الغلبان ده لانهم مش هيسكوتو كفاية انى صوتنا طلع وقلنا لاا مكنتش فاهمة اللى فى التحرير ليه مش صابرين بس لما فضايح كلها بانت وبقت علنى حقهم
لما تبقى نازل تقول لاا بصوت هادى وتلاقى الشرطة بعربيتها ماشى علشان تخبطك وتخبط اللى معاك ويضربوك بنار وانتا معملتش حاجة احزان 30 سنة 
صدقنى بكرة احسن بكتير لانه هيكون باختيارنا ان كان افضل او اسؤا


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 فبراير 2011)

الاخ esambraveheart 

انت قلقان من ايه و عاوز الناس تقلق معاك ؟ 

انت فكرتني بواحد كل شوية يقول : مافيش فايدة .. مافيش فايدة .. مع ان كل الدلائل تشير الى انه (فيه فايدة) و ادينا عرفنا طريق ميدان التحرير  ثم حتى لو كان اللي جاي اصعب .. يا أخي افرح انك مسيحي .. الاهم الابدية يعني  .. كمان فيه امور كثيرة تؤكد ان الاخوان لن تمسك الحكم في مصر .. و سأكتب مقال بإذن المسيح عن رأي فى هذا الامر قريباً 

اتطمن ..
​


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك تنحى عن السلطة
نقول لة حاولت فى موقعك نجحت كثيرا وفشلت كثيرا نحن بشر فى اخر الامر سيادة الرئيس
نرجو ان نراك بخير  وان تستطيع خدمة مصر وانت خارج مؤسسة الرئاسة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*انا زعلانه

الموضوع 18 صفحه بس!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا زعلانه
> 
> الموضوع 18 صفحه بس!!!!!!!​*




*هههههه تروث ياعمرى انا حاسه مبارك اتنحى علشان خايف منك انتى بالذات هههههههههههههههه

ديه خطوة جميلة فى تاريخ مصر ,احنا اخيرا بعد سنين من الموت والسكوت عرفنا نعمل حاجة ,مين كان يصدق اللى حصل 

مش ده احسن من انه كان مات فاجئه وساب البلد فاضية وهو اصلا على كف عفريت 

كان لازم الخطوة ديه تحصل لازم كان يبقى فيه تغيير لو فضل اكتر من كده فى السلطة باوضاع البلد ديه الناس كانت هتنفجر او هتنتحر انتحار جماعى 

انا حاسه ان اللى جاى احسن بأذن يسوع ,الرب يكمل 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*


			هههههه تروث ياعمرى انا حاسه مبارك اتنحى علشان خايف منك انتى بالذات هههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههه دانا غلبااااانه​*


----------

